# Angel reparieren



## danlit (7. September 2003)

Ahoi leute,

ich war früher mehr so ein gelegenheits angler,will es jetzt aber wieder häufiger machen.
Das Problem ist,ich bin Schüler habe nicht soviel Geld,und hier eine Angel die leider durch ein umzugs unternehmen kapputt gegangen ist,sie ist von der marke D-A-M,die schäden sind zum größten teil an der rute.
Sie ist sehr gesplittert und durch gebrochen/abgebrochen könnt ihr mir sagen ob es sinnvoll ist sie zu reparieren,und wenn ja wie.
Oder wäre es besser ich kaufe mir eine neue.
Was ich am besten fänd wär ein neues Set,mit einer guten angel und ausrüstung zum posen,und blinker fischen.
Habt ihr eine iddee?
Wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Bye Dan


----------



## Schleie! (7. September 2003)

hm...ich schtze, das es eine alte DAM ist...aber DAM ist ja pleite gegangen...ich glaube, es ist besser, kazf ein neues Set...da gehste einfach mal um Angelladen, der berät dich dann gut...

Willkommen an Board!


----------



## hechtler (7. September 2003)

#h Wilkommen am Board#h 
Ich glaube die Rute kannste vergessen, da es sowieso sehr schwer ist für DAM Teile zu bekommen. Für einen Neukauf mußt du Dir klar sein was du ausgeben willst! Wenn du öfters fischen willst gib lieber gleich ein paar Taler mehr aus:q 

Gruß hechtler


----------



## danlit (7. September 2003)

jo,ich will mehr angeln.
aber so wie ich das sehe sollen allroundruten sch...sein und das geld für 4ruten oder so hab ich nicht,und immer das gleiche fangen is auch langweilig 

Bye Dan


----------



## Mühle (7. September 2003)

Hört sich nciht danach an, dass die Rute nochmal hinzubekomen wäre, wenn sie schon gesplittert ist. Es sei denn, es handelt sich dabei nur um ein minimales Teil der Spitze. Dann kann man dir Rute einfach dementsprechend kürzen.

Ansonsten kauf Dir leiber was neues. Von den Billig-Sets ist aber in jedem Falle abzuraten. Such Dir jemanden, der vom Angeln was versteht und lass Dir für den Anfang was zusammenstellen.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. September 2003)

@ danlit

Ersteinmal ein *Welcome on Board* #h 

So wie ich das sehe kannst Du die Rute vergessen.
Kauf Dir eine neue.Es gibt auch für Deinen Geldbeutel was brauchbares auf dem Markt.Es muß nicht immer das teuerste sein.Später wenn Du über eigenes Geld verfügst kannst Du Dir immer noch was echt ordendliches kaufen.
Desweiteren steht bald Weihnachten vor der Tür.


----------



## danlit (7. September 2003)

jop,da habt ihr wohl recht.
kennt ihr internet shops wo man preise von guten angel sets vorfinden kann?
Damit ich schon mal einen kleinen geschmack hab wie weit mein geldbeutel wachsen muss.

Bye Dan


----------



## hechtler (7. September 2003)

Kannst ja mal zur Info dort nachschauen: 
http://gerlinger.de/frame.htm.
Aktuelle Angebotsliste mußt du allerdings runterladen 
Da sind einige  Sets drin.
Ob die gut sind;+ weiß ich nicht.

Gruß hechtler


----------



## danlit (7. September 2003)

danke,ich werd mal nach schaun.

ps:war DAM eine gute marke? mit der angel hab ich meine erste scholle gefangen(war auch 1. fisch)

Bye Dan


----------



## Schleie! (7. September 2003)

kauf dir ne Rute, ca. 3m, 30-60g Wurfgewicht...da kannste nix falsches machen...am besten Steckrute...dürfte so um 40€ kosten, wenn du ne etwas billigere nimmst...
Als Rolle kauf dir ne Shimano, ne 3000er größe reicht...die Catana oder Hyperloop bekommste für ca. 30€...das wäre ne gute Combi...


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. September 2003)

Wenn Du nicht viel Geld hast, kauf Dir eine Vollglasrute auf dem Flohmarkt. Bekommst meist für 10 € je nach Zustand. Die Ruten sind zwar bißchen schwerer, dafür fast nicht kaputt zu kriegen. Kauf Dir eine bis 80g Wurfgewicht, dann kannst Du damit auch mal Karpfen, Hecht, Aal und Zander mit angeln. Willst sie mehr zum Blinkern einsetzen reicht auch eine bis 50-60 g. An der Rolle würde ich nicht sparen und mir eine Daiwa Regal Z 3000 bzw. 3500 kaufen. bekommst meist günstig bei Ebay geschossen unter 50 €. Damit solltest erstmal einen Einstieg haben. Wenn Du dann mehr Geld hast, kauf Dir leichteres und besseres Geschirr! Die Rolle hast dann ja schon!

Von den Komplettangeboten würde ich eher abraten. Da kommen meist Ruten und Rollen dran, die der Händler loswerden will und nicht so laufen. Ganz selten machst da ein Schnäppchen mit. Kauf Dir lieber deine Angelsachen(Rute und Rolle) getrennt!


----------



## danlit (7. September 2003)

@ bellyboatangler,

bei meiner rolle dreht die mutter von der bremse durch,ich weiß nicht ob ich das reparieren kann...aber ich schau mal,danke für die tips.
achja mehr als 10EUR hab ich schon,ich wollte so max. 200-250EUR ausgeben.

@ schleie,

danke,die preise klingen gut und wenn es was taugt ist das perfekt!


----------

